# Wow! Heat press power consumption



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

I know heat presses are hogs for juice, but I didn't realize by how much! I was using the heat press at home when I started out and my electric bill spiked just by using the press for a few days.

Since then, I've moved to an industrial shop and I thought juice cost less in industrial estates but apparently not. I'll have to factor that in my pricing more than I thought!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Your result run contrary to other posters here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t50815.html

What type and size is your press? Is it possible the spike is coming from another source?

And why you though commercial utilities cost less than residential.....I'll never know.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Splat. 
The press I'm testing on is a Chinese thingy - works fine but my bill went up $40 during the timeframe I used it. I thought maybe it was my winter heating or something, but the same thing happens at the shop. It seems to go up the same amount when I use it. I didn't find that other thread when I posted this initially. It does seem I'm running against the grain (which happens sometimes - ok, often)

Is it possible the Chinese presses use more electricity? How could that be? I'm not much of an electrician.

I was under the impression that the industrial area in that particular city (next door to mine) has lower rates for industrial users - I suppose like a "bulk" discount. Maybe I'm not big enough yet!

I suppose it's not a very big deal, just kind of an interesting observation. I'll be getting a bigger press soon, so we'll see.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

splathead said:


> Your result run contrary to other posters here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t50815.html


Sorry, your anecdotal evidence doesn't trump math: 

1400 watts (1.4 kw) x 8 hrs/day x $.13 kwh x 30 days = $43.68

Your bill is correct. Commercial power is more expensive during peak times. If you ran your press at night it would be cheaper. YMMV depending on your local kwh rate.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

$1.40 per day doesn't sound too expensive.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

Has anyone been using 220? Does that make any difference? We are looking at getting the Maxi 30x40 down the road and I'm just curious how much juice those puppies consume. They're all 220 I suppose.
Thx for the input.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Susie said:


> Is it possible the Chinese presses use more electricity? How could that be? I'm not much of an electrician.


This is also my observation when I was using our 16x16 China press and our auto-open 16x20 Hix. I can't really explain why.

Do you also notice when you turn on the press that a China Press heats up faster (it reaches 200C in a few seconds) compared to the Hix Press which takes really long to reach 200C?


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, my press heats up quite quickly. Mine is a 16x16 too.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Susie said:


> Yes, my press heats up quite quickly. Mine is a 16x16 too.


Have you tried a US made press and does it heat up quickly too?


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> Have you tried a US made press and does it heat up quickly too?


Not yet, but I'm about to order a DK20S. Curious about that.


----------



## mahiwaganghopia (Jun 25, 2009)

wow these helped me decide to get the US made ones. BTW Byron, these is out of topic but i cant seem to find an answer to my question on what printer would be good. Im looking at T30 or T40 or if you have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice handle, (mahiwaganghopia) )!
I've not much experience with inkjet printers 'coz we mainly use our laser printers nowadays, but the Epson R230 seems to be the favorite of some Filipino users. I imagine though that if you won't be converting the printer to CIS, then there should not be too much problem. Some peeps are saying that it's not advisable to buy an inkjet printer with a too high of a dpi resolution. They say those printers tends to clog easily. The R1900 is also a good choice for an A3 inkjet printer. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

I see this thread is back from the dead.
When we first moved into our industrial building, Hydro just kept charging us the "average" consumption for that type of building. After some months they said, "oh, I guess you're not using that much, ok, now it's going to be much less." So maybe my little heat press wasn't as bad as I thought it was in the shop!
Now we're running the Maxi Press so we'll see how that does. So far so good.

What's interesting is the Maxi Press seems to heat up as fast as the 15x15 cheap press! Mind you, I suppose it's 'cause the Maxi's got 220 for juice. It seems to take Hydro a while to react to our actual power consumption, so I can't tell what's what yet.


----------

